# Dilute-Factored Cockatiel



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a "dilute-factored" cockatiel? This term is mentioned in this ad, but I don't know what it means. 

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/707085.html


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

nope never heard of the dilute factor, probably just a light cinnamon, hey my lutino is of a really light coloring can i say the same thing and sell his daughters for an out rageous amount.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I have never heard of that either.. Finn is really light cinnamon, it almost blends with his light yello. Youcant tell in my siggy because the little guy is wet haha.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i think its something he made up to explain the light cinnamon and to scam more money out of unsuspecting buyers who think they are getting a rare mutation


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I agree.. somebody may think its some unheard of mutation.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

love your baby, birdlover s/he is so adorable


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

From their ad, they are using dilute wrong. They are saying it's a very pale cinnamon bird. 

This explains dilute in silver birds, but cinnamon is cinnamon regardless of shade, from what i understand.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The *term* dilute is used descriptively, and is not a mutation. This particular baby *is* worth the price quoted. It is also called a rare because it is a Dominant Yellow Cheek (DYC)...and it appears the cheek color is very good quality for the mutation. *In addition* this particular bird is what is called a tri-pied (another descriptive term)...meaning it is showing *both *cinnamon and a patch or normal grey feathers on it's body. This is a very rare/uncommon trait to the feathering.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

cool, didnt know that


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...if I was still working with the rare mutations I would not hesitate to buy this bird. I also know the breeder and she has good quality birds. There is a slight possibity the DYC is from some of my bloodlines from years ago. many of my rares made their way to breeders working with them on the East Coast.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

nwoodrow, thanks  we think he is a he but we will find out when he is about a year old for sure.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

have you tried wingspot sexing it, if he's a pied he can still be sexed its the pearls that cant be sexed that way


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Too bad the ad is 2 years old. It sounds like it would have been a good investment.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

He is pied and he has 2 solid wing feathers.. I am waiting for the dark ones to grow back in.. I have heard several ways how to do wing spot sexing.. Susanne gave me a way and he doesnt have spots close to his body but when a wing feather grew in, there way spots.. it doesnt make sense.. WHatdo you think?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

not in canadian dollars it wouldnt have, lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn is so confusing haha!The man at the bird store told me if he molts again it may come in solid if he is a he.. it may take more than one molt. Finn is pretty wierd haha!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

lol, ya they can be so stubborn, i have one that is 8 months old went though 1st moult and lost about 50% of his pearls, but i know it can take more than one moult i know he's male cause man he loves to sing and talk. and his sister is also 8 months old and her pearls havent changed.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I think Finn tries to whistle but it terrible at it. He doesnt make the hen chirping noises so I have no clue. Eitherway I wouldnt mind. I am guessing a boy for now because he didnt have spots close to his body.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well hopefully he or she will give you a definate sign before long, but your right youll love it the same no matter the sex


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

That's very interesting. Thanks for the information srtiels.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Eileen said:


> That's very interesting. Thanks for the information srtiels.


--------------------------

Your welcome. They lady that had the ad is named Sherri...and she also will call Emeralds dilute. She uses that term discriptively for several of the rares.


----------

